# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Προγράμματα Μετρήσεων

## dimitrisbs

Παιδιά καλησπέρα 

Θα Ήθελα να μου προτείνετε μερικά προγράμματα για μετρήσεις εντάσεως και ποιότητας σήματος

----------


## hedgehog

Κάτι σαν το netstumbler ας πούμε?  ::

----------


## xinisteris

Κάποιο που να δουλεύει με vista?

----------


## harrylaos

Κανε μια google το wifi hopper.

----------


## john70

> kapio pu na dulevi me vista?



Εδώ Γράφουμε με Ελληνικά !

----------

